# New Invention - Easiest Drawers Ever!



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This guy designs a custom carbide blade for extremely clever bends. I think it is worth watching:


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

Very impressive and I like the fact he showed a strength test! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Very cool. Seems like this would be a breakthrough for the ready to assemble cabinet manufacturers. Only drawback I can see is there's no recess in the bottom of the drawer for a Blum-like drawer slide. Super-slick design.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Couldn't hear the audio, but I wonder if its only good for plywood. With plywood, that cut is going to give some side grain gluing area. If it were solid wood, you would end up with all end grain and a much weaker joint.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great shop!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretty sharp!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing. I hope he makes enough to retire on the royalties.


----------

